# First German Shepherd !!



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

Heys guys, I bought a white Shepherd and recently received his 3 generation Pedigree. and I bought the 5 generation Research Pedigree online through AKC. I do not plan on breeding but I love learning new things and I have never even Imagined all this could be so engulfing . My question is , I was asked about his bloodlines and I had no idea what he was talking about. How do I understand his pedigree and what does DNA profile mean? and OFH42 mean ? I have so many questions. I guess my first question is how do i know if his bloodlines are good?


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

Im sorry it says OFA42F


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

tobym333 said:


> Heys guys, I bought a white Shepherd and recently received his 3 generation Pedigree. and I bought the 5 generation Research Pedigree online through AKC. I do not plan on breeding but I love learning new things and I have never even Imagined all this could be so engulfing . My question is , I was asked about his bloodlines and I had no idea what he was talking about. How do I understand his pedigree and what does DNA profile mean? and OFH42 mean ? I have so many questions. I guess my first question is how do i know if his bloodlines are good?


Bloodlines=family tree=pedigree 

If you can post your dogs pedigree or the registered names of the sire and dam someone might be able to tell you more about where he came from. Did you buy him from a breeder you can talk to or no?

DNA profiling - It can be done for a few reasons, more info can be found here American Kennel Club - DNA Certification Program

If you don't get an answer for the OFA question, go to the Health section and make the subject line something like *Can you explain this OFA score?* 

Congrats on your new pup btw!


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

Registered names are , Sir Baron Von Wiess & Mary's Diamond Val Gal .
Yes I talked to the breeder and she is the one who told me to register him, and get the AKC DNA profile done. Thanks again. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

The OFA thing is the dog was OFA'd at 42months of age and came out Fair


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The OFA42F means the dog was OFA'd at 42 months of age and received a "fair" rating for hips.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Diane and I posted at the same time.


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

lol


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

Would you happen to know anything about the names I listed. I.E. good bloodlines ?? 
I have the Research 5 generation that goes back to Names like Adolf Von Heisterberg & Baron Von Heidelberg & Eve Von Heisterberg but I have no clue what those names mean or stand for.... such as good protectors or highly driven etc...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Heidelberg is show lines. I believe LukasGSD has a dog, or dogs, from Heisterberg lines. This is me reaching way back into the memory banks and I could be wrong, but I believe Heisterberg bred working dogs for a long time in Texas, but the owner recently passed?


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

I posted the 3 generation pedigree that was issued by AKC. I have printed out the 5 generation if you would like it. any help on My puppies bloodlines would be awesome...thank.s


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

What you have in that pedigree is 3 generations of pets being bred to other pets.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Emoore said:


> What you have in that pedigree is 3 generations of pets being bred to other pets.


That's what I see, too. No Ch's at all.
Nice pets, but nobody won anything or did anything spectacular to "write home about" so to speak.


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

Is that bad ? Did a buy a Ra-tard ?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

No...I'd never use that term anyway to describe anything, let alone a dog.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

tobym333 said:


> Is that bad ? Did a buy a Ra-tard ?


He'll probably be a great pet. Love him, train him, work with him, take care of him, but please don't breed him. In the meantime, start to educate yourself about different bloodlines, so if you decide you want a dog with great lines you can make a more educated choice next time.

Most of the people on this forum started out with pet-line dogs. My 10-year old GSD is a pet-line dog and if anybody calls him a ra-tard I'll punch them in the nose.


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

lol, just making a reference to the movie Hangover guys, calm down killers.....


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Emoore said:


> He'll probably be a great pet. Love him, train him, work with him, take care of him, but please don't breed him. In the meantime, start to educate yourself about different bloodlines, so if you decide you want a dog with great lines you can make a more educated choice next time.
> 
> Most of the people on this forum started out with pet-line dogs. *My 10-year old GSD is a pet-line dog and if anybody calls him a ra-tard I'll punch them in the nose*.


Love it!

And yes, what Emoore said.


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL, just being funny guys. Not trying to ruffle feathers. I respect all of yalls help I would never disrespect my dog or any of yalls. Simmer down big dawgs.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

tobym333 said:


> LOL, just being funny guys. Not trying to ruffle feathers. I respect all of yalls help I would never disrespect my dog or any of yalls. Simmer down big dawgs.


Hey, you never know. . . you haven't been around long enough for us to "get to know" you, and there have been folks on here before who would dump a pup or get rid of him for not meeting certain expectations like size, bloodlines, ears not standing, etc. 

I never want anyone to feel like they're being looked down upon just because their dog doesn't have this bloodline or that conformation.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

I got the Hangover reference right away and my husband and I cracked up.

Cute pup!


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

The Heistermeyer's began the Heisterberg kennel. Mr. Heistermeyer died a few years ago and his wife hasn't kept up with the breeding well, so it's kind of fallen. They originally worked the dogs, but eventually ended up breeding pets to pets to pets and not trying to really improve the lines. I don't think Mrs. Heistermeyer breeds at all any more. I hope you enjoy your puppy! If that's him in your avatar, he's adorable! I'm sure he will be great.


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)

Im clearly a novice ,and Im not into the bloodlines or anything i was just curious cause i was asked about it) all I knew was i wanted a pure bred and when I saw a white one ( which I have never seen before ) I fell in love right away. He has been everything we hoped for and more. He turned 18 weeks today. I have had him for five weeks now and I am taking him to the vet in the morning for his second check up. He is by far the smartest dog I have ever seen. He's absolutely awesome ! BTW the Hangover is friggin funny....


----------



## tobym333 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## 702Rommel (Dec 20, 2014)

tobym333 said:


>


What a GREAT looking DOG!


----------

